
Man's half face is forever young after getting hit by particle beam - avenoir
http://gizmodo.com/what-happens-when-you-stick-your-head-into-a-particle-a-1171981874/1174437474
======
bkvabavdavdbjk
clearly bollocks. Both sides are aged, but the particle-beam side is paralyzed
so the wrinkles don't show as much.

